
'Unfixable' security flaw in Intel boot ROM - LysPJ
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/05/unfixable_intel_csme_flaw/
======
qubex
Yet another reason to seriously consider POWER systems such as Talos.

------
techslave
Is the CSME akin to Apple’s T2 chip?

